# More DVC Expansion?



## littlestar (Nov 27, 2007)

Interesting article in the Orlando Sentinel:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/columnists/orl-cfbkassab2607nov26,0,3440441.column


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 27, 2007)

Great article...I wonder why Westgate was NOT invited


----------



## benjaminb13 (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW---- with disney building in Maui/Disneyland and now possibly other western USA areas- They may be looking at becoming a one stop shop-just like Marriott- If you buy enough points-- your  Disney ownership  would be able to handle all your vacation needs-    I am definitely intrigued by this possibility-  
If this truly happens- the question would then be---- is it worth it to sell some of the other timeshares you own  -and just buy Disney?


----------



## OnMedic (Nov 28, 2007)

I foresee a Caribbean location, and more then one, to tie in somehow with DCL. They have more ships on order and it would be wonderful to do a Sea-Land-Sea package!


----------



## andrea t (Mar 12, 2008)

I would love to see a large expansion of DVC.  Although I love all the Marriott locations / resorts, nothing beats the flexibility of DVC points.  More often than not I cannot stay 7 days and often leave my timeshare stays a few days early.  DVC lets me "pay" just for what I use.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 12, 2008)

andrea t said:


> I would love to see a large expansion of DVC.  Although I love all the Marriott locations / resorts, nothing beats the flexibility of DVC points.  More often than not I cannot stay 7 days and often leave my timeshare stays a few days early.  DVC lets me "pay" just for what I use.



I agree that DVC is about as close to "perfect" as a timeshare can be.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 13, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I agree that DVC is about as close to "perfect" as a timeshare can be.



I agree too!  I cannot be happier with what we have purchased into -- except to have a few more "non-theme" options, especially here on the West Coast!

Katherine


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

*I can't live without DVC. I'm an addict.*

When folks ask me how many pts to buy I say as many as you can afford because no matter how many you buy you will always need/want more. DVC pts are addictive; they are the xxx drug of timesharing. The thought of doing without DVC is scary.


----------



## jkomoros (Mar 20, 2008)

We, too, would love to see an expansion of DVC beyond the parks.  But my understanding, when VB and HHI are discussed on other threads, was that those weren't as popular (and in VB's case not fully developed) because they were harder to get to and people preferred staying at the parks.

I'm investigating other timeshare possibilities because we also want to go to non-park locations and I understand it's really hard to do with II/DVC.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 21, 2008)

It really is not a good use of points to trade with II using DVC (although not impossible -- just more costly than buying into Starwood for example and then trading it with II).

I think Hawaii and Tahoe and a Caribbean vacation spot would have HUGE draws for DVC.  Vero Beach is a little odd for a location I think (kind of out of the way).  There are nicer beach locations near there I think.

But HI will be fantastic.  And they are building a cruise terminal there too!   

Katherine


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 21, 2008)

jkomoros said:


> I'm investigating other timeshare possibilities because we also want to go to non-park locations and I understand it's really hard to do with II/DVC.




Think about direct exhange. There are lots of people on this board who own great resorts who would love to exchange for DVC. You can post on the direct exchange board here and see what happens.


----------



## M&M (Mar 21, 2008)

*I Love DVC for WDW but...*

DVC is very expensive. What would they offer for non WDW vacations that would make them worth the extra cost?

PS: I couldn't read the orginal article so maybe I'm missing something (I think it has been removed)


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 21, 2008)

M&M said:


> DVC is very expensive. What would they offer for non WDW vacations that would make them worth the extra cost?
> 
> PS: I couldn't read the orginal article so maybe I'm missing something (I think it has been removed)



Exactly. Once the location doesn't include a theme park it becomes painfully obvious that there is nothing special about a DVC small unit (they tend to be far smaller than the non-DVC unit at any given designation) and any other small unit. They just cost more.  Thats why the non-theme park locations have not been very popular.  It is the ultimate niche purchase and trying to step outside the theme park niche doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 21, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Exactly. Once the location doesn't include a theme park it becomes painfully obvious that there is nothing special about a DVC small unit (they tend to be far smaller than the non-DVC unit at any given designation) and any other small unit. They just cost more.  Thats why the non-theme park locations have not been very popular.  It is the ultimate niche purchase and trying to step outside the theme park niche doesn't seem to work.


As usual John, you show your true colors and are wrong yet again.
Let's look at the two off site properties, Hilton Head, and Vero Beach.

Vero Beach- 
First, the rooms are larger than the WDW DVC resorts. 
Second, what do we compare it to?? The Driftwood Inn is the only other TS in Vero that I know of... Ahem... Is there really anything more that needs to be said on this one??

Hilton Head-
The major resort drawback is the resort is not directly on the beach. However, they do have an awesome beach house right on the beach that includes a pool, snack bar, booze bar, super nice lounge area, parking garage, and so on...
Outside of that, there are many activities, plus quality units.

So, I know it's near impossible to put your bias aside, but what's your response??


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 22, 2008)

Carl D said:


> As usual John, you show your true colors and are wrong yet again.
> Let's look at the two off site properties, Hilton Head, and Vero Beach.
> 
> Vero Beach-
> ...



I'm not comparing DVC rooms to other DVC resorts - compare them to non-DVC resorts. They are, almost invariably, smaller.  The key is once the theme park is removed the DVC units are competing with every other purpose built timeshare (no fair comparing to converted motels although the unit sizes tend to be similar) and they come up as nothing more than middle of the road. Nothing special and certainly not worth a big premium over other resorts. 

As for Vero Beach - the area is so remote that no other resort has been built there. No demand. In Hilton Head DVC is not considered among the elite resorts. Nothing wrong with it but nothing special either. Yet it is one of the priciest to own in that area.  They should stick with the parks where there is a base group that finds them desirable. Why pay extra to rent a resort for 40 years that isn't as good as others unless it comes with a theme park? Thats the only real difference.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 22, 2008)

Its been a long time since Disney strayed away from the Parks. Hopefully, Disney has learned from both of thier past mistakes of HH and VB. Hilton not being on the beach is a big mistake. Vero Beach being remote is also a problem, but not as bad as Hilon Head. 

Hawaii being chose as the next non-park location is a very good start. The proposed resort being built next to the Marriott's is alao good. It means that Disney will have to be better then Marriott or it will fail, especially with the cost of ownership. 

Time will tell how this renewed off-site direction will turn out. For DVC to continue to grow and be competive, it really needs this to work. There are only so many Disney fans you can sell timeshares to before you reach a saturation point.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 22, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Its been a long time since Disney strayed away from the Parks. Hopefully, Disney has learned from both of thier past mistakes of HH and VB....There are only so many Disney fans you can sell timeshares to before you reach a saturation point.



One of the past mistakes that I think that Disney has made was looking at projects, perhaps even announcing them, and then not following through.  I think of the New York development and the site at Disneyland as examples not to forget Eagle Pines at WDW.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 22, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Hawaii being chose as the next non-park location is a very good start. The proposed resort being built next to the Marriott's is alao good. It means that Disney will have to be better then Marriott or it will fail, especially with the cost of ownership.



DVC has never cheaper than Marriott for the Orlando locations. I wonder how they will compare head-to-head for Hawaii.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2008)

gjw007 said:


> One of the past mistakes that I think that Disney has made was looking at projects, perhaps even announcing them, and then not following through.  I think of the New York development and* the site at Disneyland *as examples not to forget Eagle Pines at WDW.



Was there a project at Disneyland Anaheim canceled in the past?


----------



## abcmanzer (Mar 22, 2008)

The Marriott Newport Coast resort was originally being developed for DVC, but was halted, sold, and redeveloped by Marriott.  Not a "Disneyland" resort per say, but in the same neck of the woods.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 22, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> I'm not comparing DVC rooms to other DVC resorts - compare them to non-DVC resorts. They are, almost invariably, smaller.  The key is once the theme park is removed the DVC units are competing with every other purpose built timeshare (no fair comparing to converted motels although the unit sizes tend to be similar) and they come up as nothing more than middle of the road. Nothing special and certainly not worth a big premium over other resorts.
> 
> As for Vero Beach - the area is so remote that no other resort has been built there. No demand. In Hilton Head DVC is not considered among the elite resorts. Nothing wrong with it but nothing special either. Yet it is one of the priciest to own in that area.  They should stick with the parks where there is a base group that finds them desirable. Why pay extra to rent a resort for 40 years that isn't as good as others unless it comes with a theme park? Thats the only real difference.


If the HHI DVC Resort was ON the beach, it would be among the elite IMO.

The Vero area is isolated, but not because of lack of popularity (although I concede it's not Palm Beach)... but rather the local governance is very selective. They want the town to stay small and quiet. Disney really had to work hard to get building approval.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 22, 2008)

Carl D said:


> If the HHI DVC Resort was ON the beach, it would be among the elite IMO..



I actually really like the DVC HHI location as it is an island located on an island. I felt safe letting my kids ride their bikes around the property and the shuttle to the beach was a breeze. Besides, the beaches are kinds lame compared to Florida.


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> I'm not comparing DVC rooms to other DVC resorts - compare them to non-DVC resorts. They are, almost invariably, smaller. The key is once the theme park is removed the DVC units are competing with every other purpose built timeshare (no fair comparing to converted motels although the unit sizes tend to be similar) and they come up as nothing more than middle of the road. Nothing special and certainly not worth a big premium over other resorts.
> 
> As for Vero Beach - the area is so remote that no other resort has been built there. No demand. In Hilton Head DVC is not considered among the elite resorts. Nothing wrong with it but nothing special either. Yet it is one of the priciest to own in that area. They should stick with the parks where there is a base group that finds them desirable. Why pay extra to rent a resort for 40 years that isn't as good as others unless it comes with a theme park? Thats the only real difference.


 

I have to disagree with you John. I just got back from our first week at the Marriott Manor Club Sequel. It is much smaller than an OKW one bedroom, a HH one bedroom or a VB one bdrm. I felt claustrophopic there. I longed for a DVC OKW one bdrm. I like most Marriotts but they are not super big if you discount Aruba. I love the Marriott Newport Coast but it is not a big two bdrm. It is lovely, but it is not big. 

I have to add I love Disney's HH Resort.  I love that marsh. I could sit out on my balcony for hours and rock away on my rocking chair with a good book. I love the birds, the sounds of fish jumping, the villas in the trees. the local topiary, the wonderful staff. I stayed at the Marriott SurfWatch in HH and I hated it. I wanted my lovely DVC resort across the Island. In fact, we would spend a day over at the HH DVC location playing shuttleboard *in the shade.* That's a commodity you won't find at the oceanfront Marriotts. 

I like VB too. I love that you can stay in a lovely, large inn room for the same points as a studio. I love that those rooms overlook the ocean. I like the small size of the resort. I love the Beach Cottages. I dare anyone to find a more lovely accommodation in timesharing. The Beach Cottages are three bdrms, have three baths, the upstairs has balconies in the front and back overlooking the ocean and the resort. There are fun games for kids and lovely sing-a-longs at night in the barbeque area. I love the early morning walks to spy on the sea turtles. 

Tell me what timeshare company does more for its owners than Disney. I think you are a bit myopic here in judging DVC only worthy of theme park status. If you ever get a chance to go on a DVC member cruise take it. You will have to rent a car to carry off all the wonderful gifts you'll get. Does this sound like any other timeshare company? I don't think so.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 5, 2008)

icydog said:


> I have to add I love Disney's HH Resort.  I love that marsh. I could sit out on my balcony for hours and rock away on my rocking chair with a good book. I love the birds, the sounds of fish jumping, the villas in the trees. the local topiary, the wonderful staff. I stayed at the Marriott SurfWatch in HH and I hated it. I wanted my lovely DVC resort across the Island. In fact, we would spend a day over at the HH DVC location playing shuttleboard *in the shade.* That's a commodity you won't find at the oceanfront Marriotts.



I 100% agree. 

I loved HHI last April and toured the Marriott Surfwatch and HATED it because it is a sterile characterless hi-rise high density hotel style timeshare. 

There was a palpable community feeling of the very low density DVC HHI with hundreds of 300 year old oak trees is priceless. I never let my kids out of my sight at SurfWatch, while I let my kids roam for hours worry-free at DVC HHI.

I also own Marriott MMC (original side) and mainly use it for II trading as I don't want to waste my valuable DVC points with II.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 5, 2008)

Nicely said.

Also, don't forget the wonderfully unique Beach Club at WDW with the amazing pool and sandy "beach" that my toddle just cannot get enough of.  No wonder BCV are the highest demand rooms of any hotel or TS in Orlando.  Disney did it right!  And now AKV with the lovely rooms facing the giraffes and wildebeasts.  :whoopie:  Just can't beat that.

Katherine


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice Post Marylyn! 

My first vist to Vero Beach is in May. We are stay in one of the Oceanview Inn units. We are really looking forward to our trip, and reading nice posts like yours adds to that excitement.

Tom


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 17, 2008)

We own DVC and other timeshares.   IMHO... I think that DVC is perfect for staying in the parks (location/location/location)... and I prefer other timeshares (because of cost) for staying elsewhere.

I personally have no plans to use my DVC points at any location other than within the parks.

/Jim


----------

